# Outcast Australia



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

G'day AKFFers,

Outcast is a clothing brand that I started a few years ago. We make t shirts, lifestyle fishing apparel and accessories with more stuff coming soon.

We've just launched a new website http://www.outcast.com.au (you might recognise AKFF member Redfish swimming a sailfish on one of the banners).

There's also a Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/OutcastAustralia and it'd be awesome if any AKFFers on Facebook would 'like' and share the page to help spread the word. We'll be doing some giveaways on there from time to time, starting with a "NAME THE NEW HOODIE" comp next week.

I've also had a few requests for yak stickers, so I'll see what I can do on that front in the near future.

Cheers

Tim


----------

